
Ask HN: What is the standard academic volume of the US Civil War? - hef19898
Dear HN Community,<p>obviously, I am not American. So I did not learn an aweful lot about the US Civil War, history lesons in Germany was more focusing on stuff like the Holy ROman Empire, some aspects of the Napolean Wars, and the two World Wars. Recently so, I started to take a closer look at the US Civil War. As things stand, it seems to have some strong remnifications for the preset.<p>Hence my question, which is (are) a comprehensive, academic book(s) about the Civil War? Ideally, they cover the social aspects at least as much as the military ones.<p>I am explicitly looking for academic books, not popular science. So if you could point me in the right direction, it would be highly appreciated!
======
082349872349872
I hope you get a much better recommendation, but if not, I'd go through
[https://www.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians/wiki/civilwar](https://www.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians/wiki/civilwar)
and see if there are any secondary sources which get frequently mentioned.

(The Napoleonic Wars do sort of tie in, in that part of the results of the
Congress of Vienna was an agreement to get rid of the slave trade.

[https://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/bpt6k5039693/f124.image.r](https://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/bpt6k5039693/f124.image.r)
)

~~~
hef19898
Thank you! Started to watch the YaleCourses on the subject and try to hunt
down the litrature list to that series.

